# The Fender Blues Junior?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've read a lot over the last couple of years about this amp. Some like it, some don't. But majority seem to fall into that. "Its' Okay, it's so-so, it's a bit disappointing" category even with tube and speaker changes. I've heard about the BillM mods that make an improvement. I've also that it's the cabinet that contributes to its "boxy sound" 

Anyone's opinion on this? Is there a way to turn this into a brilliant little amp without the mods, tube and speaker change, and even putting it into a bloody new cab?

Just curious.... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I had one. Wasn't that impressed with it. Sounded good - nice Fender chime but nothing to impressive. I retubed with JJ's and changed the speaker several times before settling on an Eminence RWB. Ended up selling it recently to fund the purchase of a Trinity 18W kit. If you are considering getting a Blues Jr, I would seriously look at a Trinity Deluxe kit ($400). Assuming your handy with that kinda stuff. It's in the same power range but I'm willing to bet it's 10 times the amp than a Blues jr.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

The blues Jr is an amp that i have never liked much.

Sounds odd to me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Ended up selling it recently to fund the purchase of a Trinity 18W kit. If you are considering getting a Blues Jr, I would seriously look at a Trinity Deluxe kit ($400). Assuming your handy with that kinda stuff. It's in the same power range but I'm willing to bet it's 10 times the amp than a Blues jr.


I have real trouble changing tubes and speakers, building is totally out of it for me. It's not unusual for me to draw blood changing strings.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I have real trouble changing tubes and speakers, building is totally out of it for me. It's not unusual for me to draw blood changing strings.


Ouch! LOL. That's sad. And too bad. Maybe you have a friend that could help you out or better yet build it for you. Actually, now that I think of it, someone on the forum was noddling around with the idea of selling their Richter 5E3. That's a fantastic little amp. If I remember who, I'll let you know.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Ouch! LOL. That's sad. And too bad. Maybe you have a friend that could help you out or better yet build it for you. Actually, now that I think of it, someone on the forum was noddling around with the idea of selling their Richter 5E3. That's a fantastic little amp. If I remember who, I'll let you know.


I know that Sarah makes great amps. She stopped shipping to to Canada because of some problem, I'm not specifically sure what it was. Her prices were quite reasonable too.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've seen where guys have put so much $$ into mods trying to get the BJ sounding good they could have bought a real nice boutique amp


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I'm the exception (in this thread any way). I really like my Blues Jr. And yes I've done some mods to it. But I liked it before I did the mods and even more after the mods. One thing to remember is that there were 2 versions of this amp. A MIA amp and a MIM amp (aka green board/cream board). Some say one is better than the other... I can't tell; tin ears. After the BillM mods I did notice a difference.. not much, but a difference. I swaped speakers.. didn't really hear much of a change but it still sounded good to me with either speaker. Anyway to make a long story short, I liked in when it was stock and I still like after the BillM mods. Big change.. not really, still sounded good.

The nice thing about this amp that I do like, is the master volume. I can use this amp in my apartment. There is no way (even on "1") I could get away with playing an 18 watter in my apartment.

And not to change topic, I now primarily use low watt amps, a champ clone which has really grown on me, and my nbr.1 amp, A 5 watt Swart Space Tone which does everything you could everask an amp to do and then surprises you by going to "11". Best amp I've ever used in 30+ years:rockon2:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> and my nbr.1 amp,


OK. What's an nbr .1 amp ????


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry it's my short hand. I was typing right handed on a left handed keyboard.

What I was trying to say was "my number one amp" ( my favorite amp) is my Swart Space Tone.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

In that price range I's suggest a Peavey Classic 30.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with all the above BJr comments, and I've never done any mods or speaker swaps to my '99.

I would suggest that it represents good value for money, and agree that taking it to the next ultimate level (real cab, baffle, speaker and three or four BillM mods) is going to at least double a presumed $400 investment, taking you into boutique kit territory.

For what it is, though, I was surprised to find that some of this guy's settings actually worked:

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze6roy2/zotemansbluesjuniorsettingsforthefdp/

And well it is common to find it too dirty at mid volumes for clean playing, the substitution of a 12 AY-7 for the first 12 AX-7 moves the dirty point a little higher on the volume dial.

Nice idea, though. A tweed Harvard-sized tube amp with a 12 that is reliable and not excessively valuable.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, is this version really different ??? (Weber is a nice upgrade though)

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/yrk/msg/663345375.html


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I've got a Laquered Tweed Edition MIM Blues Junior I picked up a while ago. It has the Bill M mods installed and a Emminence Texas Heat speaker in it and I find it quite useful for Blues and some classic rock. Have to tweak it to the guitar I'm using but it sounds good. I paid 450 for it shipped and it has a cover. Tubes are JJ's already in there and upgraded tube sockets. It's a nice little combo for the money paid but if I play with the band out comes the Ampeg.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Kustom '36 Coupe is a devil..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yes, yes it is.


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

I find the Blues Jr to be a pretty cool amp but very dark sounding, have to turn the treble up and the bass down. I have never owned it, but have played numerous ones!


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

John Mayer seems to like them. Scroll down to Sat. May. 3rd blog and read the description and video...

http://www.johnmayer.com/blog/john/200805


----------



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

Its a good amp. Dont get caught up in the amp wars. Is it a fender super reverb?- no, but with a speaker change its a good tube amp, especially for the price. Remember tone comes from the hands.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7WOO75Egboc

this guy does a good job to me.

With that being said, you need the right amp for the right job. Obviously, this wont do the marshall crunch thing, and country might be stretching it a bit, but im sure it can do rock, blues, some country, and some jazz depending on the guitar and loudness.

Ive been through it all..chasing tone is not as glorious as it seems, focus on playing and the tone will come. 

Currently I own - Allen Encore 1"15 , marshall jcm 800 4010, slash jcm head, fender junior pro w/ ragin cajin, traynor ycv 80, got rid of a mesa stiletto, mesa express

have played other fenders such as the blackfaces, hot rod series, blues junior

just my rant - but my tone improved dramatically when i stopped looking at the amp im playing...

oh - and the most fun amp i have is the fender pro junior - light, take it anywhere, loud as hell, one tone knob - a players heaven!


----------

